# Pocket Hole Fixture Design



## TTF (Sep 13, 2009)

I designed and built this pocket hole fixture last evening, and it works great - that doesn't normally happen on the first try. It uses a cheap pocket hole guide, a 12" squeeze clamp, and some scrap wood.



















Put the wood in, squeeze the clamp, drill, and release the clamp. I plan on clamping stop-blocks to the fence for face frame parts.



















I'm not a big fan of pocket screws for furniture projects, but I do like them for cabinets and built-ins.

The build details are on my blog: TF Workshop - Pocket Hole Fixture


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting idea.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice. Is that the HF pocket hole jig? Set up a foot operated clamp and you'll be cookin' with gas.


----------



## TTF (Sep 13, 2009)

I bought the jig at Home Depot about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool idea. How does it adjust for a different thickness board? I see the drill bit stop but can you raise and lower the guide block too?


----------



## TTF (Sep 13, 2009)

It's fixed at 3/4, and also works fine for 1/2 with a little spacer under the board. I don't plan on doing thinner stock.

For thicker ones, say 1", 3/4 still works with no issue. For thicker stock than that, I'll just use my Kreg jig. But I wouldn't likely use pocket screws anyway - mortise and tenon or dados are way better for free-standing furniture.

So this thing is a 95% solution for pocket screws. To get that last 5% would take a lot more effort - not worth it in my case.


----------

